# I Heart Music



## Digital Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

Having fun with an I-River and some big headphones.  

















Shades are fun too 






Thanks for looking


----------



## oCyrus55 (Mar 12, 2007)

Every time I see your photos it makes me want to have strobes and backdrops... good stuff :thumbsup:  And by the way, for our senior year at school, we have to work somewhere for the month of May, it's called senior experience.  I am working at Kalman and Pabst, and I am really pumped.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 12, 2007)

I think these looks great, but i'm not diggin the reflection of the softbox in the 2nd one. 

The reflection of the unbrella though looks crazy. 

Great job!


----------



## PNA (Mar 12, 2007)

Great shots.....where did you find such a beautiful model????


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2007)

PNA said:


> Great shots.....where did you find such a beautiful model????


He didn't have to go far to find that beauty.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 12, 2007)

This is a site for sore eyes. Honestly, I just dug up those old IRiver IFP-100 or the likes that someone had given to me several years back because they had upgraded. I was just recording some pre-recorded audio (no, it isn't music or anything illegal) and was trying to put it onto the computer, but it says I need the CD to upload. Is that completely true or is there a backdoor in so I can retrieve it?

In any case, your images are stunning as per usual. Is the last the umbrella? If so, that reflection is completely workable with the mood you set with these photos. Very inspring


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Yes the beautiful model is always near by 

Cyrus, I take it Kalman and Pabst is a photography studio?

Peanuts, with my I-River, I plug it into my USB port and it is recognized as an external drive.  If you are having trouble, I'm sure you can download a driver for it.


----------



## Arch (Mar 13, 2007)

excellent, and again she looks absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## gizmo2071 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, wow.
Incredible.
Once again you show that you are becoming a master technician with lights. :hail:


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Arch adn gizmo


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2007)

Fun series!!

Marj is smmmmmokin' hot in that last image - I love it!  

Wonderful work, Matt.


----------



## shingfan (Mar 13, 2007)

beautiful model and beautiful work.....i'm jealous >_<


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you very much Terri and Shingfan.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeh Matt it is a studio, kpphoto.com.  I really like their work, and I think I will learn some stuff.  

And again, great series.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds great Cyrus.  Looking at the website, I realize I've seen it before.  I didn't know you were located in Cleveland.  Good luck to you, and thanks again.

Ps.  Ask them if they are hiring photogs haha


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome series, looks like it came straight out of a catalog!  :thumbup: as always.

Eric.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you Eric


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 14, 2007)

I know the word has been used twice before, but I find the first image to be stunning.

You've got so much motion here...  very nice!


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 14, 2007)

I think that 2nd one would be my favorite, I love the lighting in it.  But, I have to agree with Switch about the reflection of the softboxes being a bit too much.  The umbrella one looks really cool!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 14, 2007)

They look like an Ad for an Ipod.  Nice work!!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Pete.

April, thanks for your comment.  I'm curious why you think the umbrella reflection is ok, but not the softbox?

Thank you oldnavy


----------



## dewey (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice work!  I'm not sure why but I also like the umbrella catch but I don't like the softbox catch.  Maybe it's the off center squarishness?  

Yes I know that's not a word. 

Anyway really fine work - you did a great job managing the light on the model.


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 14, 2007)

P.S...those umbrella reflections look like cartoon eyes.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Dewey.  I don't know about the catch lights.  I like both.  I do have a shot that is a similar pose to that one, only she's looking to the right, so she has the umbrella catch.  The only problem is that the focal point is off and it's not sharp


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> P.S...those umbrella reflections look like cartoon eyes.



  Good ol ring flash.


----------



## markc (Mar 14, 2007)

Another great set, Matt.


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 14, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> April, thanks for your comment. I'm curious why you think the umbrella reflection is ok, but not the softbox?


 
On second examination, I think the reason the square reflections don't work is that my eyes aren't able to move around the photograph as much as they do with the umbrella catchlights.  They just generally seem more out of place and distracting than the umbrella catchlights.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks April.  I can dig that.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, what i would do to be able to take shots like these... :thumbup:


----------



## CFRacer22 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, great shots, I really like the first three, not so much the last, but its still good


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you Jerseygirl and CFRacer


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 7, 2007)

Matt, I have to say I am always impressed with your work.

How do you get the skin so smooth? Is that post processing? Makeup? or just naturally very smooth.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you.  The skin is a combination of makeup and post processing.  My wife is a former model and makeup artist, so that helps in getting it right before the shoot.  The rest is easy.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 7, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> Thank you.  The skin is a combination of makeup and post processing.  *My wife is a former model and makeup artist*, so that helps in getting it right before the shoot.  The rest is easy.


ahhh, no wonder you're so good... it's really just her..


----------



## CrazyAva (Apr 12, 2007)

These are fabulous!  I love #3!!


----------

